# F/s FLOWERHORN price lower



## fish (May 29, 2010)

I have flowerhorn for sale 140.00 obo
Welcome to take a look at richmond 
1st came 1st serve no hold .nice hump


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

nice fish free bump


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

How big are they?


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

around 2.5. just received 2 days ago


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Very nice looking, any pictures of the parents?


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Amazing Masterpiece FH !


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

nice looking fish


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

bump nice fish only 3 left


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

2 fish left only obo


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

bump.................


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

need room for new fish coming....


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Amazing ! Really Nice FH ! Good Luck For The Sales Brother !


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

bump..............................


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

bump ....................................


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

bump............................


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Free bump.........nice fish


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

bump is nice one


----------

